# MRV Reunion - April 4-6



## KingM (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey, is anyone up for an AZ gathering in the Mad River Valley? All this snow makes me think we'll still have great Spring conditions that first week in April. But once April hits, I should be able to offer up some rooms without losing out on full-priced guests. I'm thinking maybe April 1, 2, 3, with skiing that Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. If people wouldn't mind sharing rooms with other AZers, I could offer rooms for $25/person/night, plus breakfast. I've also got some good ticket deals for SB or MRG. I'm thinking if we could get at least 6-8 people coming, maybe more, it would be a lot of fun.

KingM


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2007)

Hmmm, sounds intriguing.  No one else interested?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 9, 2007)

This is one of the threads I had to step back and think about.  Very enticing.  Not to mention a REALLY generous offer by King M.  

Despite being a scrub ;-) one of my goals this season was to get up to MRG and ride the single chair.  

If we get a few takers I might have to take some time off and skip out on my volunteer lax coaching duties.

PS - Reviewing the 'Bush and MRG pics from Greg is quite alluring.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 9, 2007)

my buddy and i are headed up to MRG Sat night Mar 30, skiing Apr 1...great deal!!


----------



## ski_industry_enthusiast (Mar 9, 2007)

That would be fun.  Although, I already live there!

If anyone actually comes, you might want to hit Mt. Ellen on April first since that is the last operating day there.  Then hit Lincoln Peak and MRG the other two days.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 9, 2007)

King,

I would be able to attend, but I have to commend you for your generous offer. Very nice of you to provide such a deal to members, and way to maintain a community spirit!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 9, 2007)

I just spoke with the wife and she doesn't care if I go.  I volunteered to coach HS lax in my town but I'm only a volunteer and would only miss two practices.  I have my own lax game on Sunday, but don't care if I miss it.....  If we get a crew together I'm 99% a sure thing.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2007)

I will not be able to attend...plan is for the entire family to spend the weekend and week before Easter up in the Presidentials.

But I must heartily recommend KingM's establishment The Golden Lion. It's a simple and cozy place and very comfy. Good breakfast included in most of the room rates. Outdoor hot tub (kind of a bitch to get in and out of on those below zero nights we had!).

Michael and Melinda run a very nice place.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Mar 9, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Hmmm, sounds intriguing.  No one else interested?



Definitely interested, and a very generous offer from KingM..But I can't do it because it's Passover, and also I will have just been coming back from a vacation so wouldn't want to take more vacation time even if it weren't a holiday.  I would love to do such a trip in the future though.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 9, 2007)

I should be able to make at least one of the days. Should be great skiing. :smile:


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2007)

Great idea and nice offer, Michael! I doubt I can swing that MTW, but I can do a Thursday night and ski Good Friday (April 6). Any thoughts on that, or running the multi-day gathering into that Friday?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Great idea and nice offer, Michael! I doubt I can swing that MTW, but I can do a Thursday night and ski Good Friday (April 6). Any thoughts on that, or running the multi-day gathering into that Friday?



That might work for me instead.  I have to check with work, I might have some scheduling issues with April in general...


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 10, 2007)

I'd be interested in a Th/Fri thing. Very generous offer.


----------



## KingM (Mar 10, 2007)

I can be flexible with the days if skiing Thursday/Friday works better for people.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm down for Thursday night, ski MRG on Friday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2007)

Michael graciously agreed to offer this deal ($25/person/night, plus breakfast) for Wednesday and Thursday night of that week (April 4 & 5). I will likely stay at the Golden Lion on Thursday night, April 5 and ski MRG on Good Friday, April 6. Do these nights work better for others?


----------



## MadPadraic (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm 99%.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 12, 2007)

If I can get the day off I'd definately head up for Friday skiing... so I'm 50/50 atm.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> Michael graciously agreed to offer this deal ($25/person/night, plus breakfast) for Wednesday and Thursday night of that week (April 4 & 5). I will likely stay at the Golden Lion on Thursday night, April 5 and ski MRG on Good Friday, April 6. Do these nights work better for others?



I think I will be up there then also (arriving Thurs. night to ski Friday & all weekend) so I'm definitely interested & those dates work better for me.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2007)

I moved this to T&E and retitled to "MRV Reunion - April 4-6".

Michael - what's the process for those looking to book rooms?


----------



## reefer (Mar 12, 2007)

Sign me up! Thanks so much for the offer! Keith.


----------



## KingM (Mar 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> I moved this to T&E and retitled to "MRV Reunion - April 4-6".
> 
> Michael - what's the process for those looking to book rooms?



Just give me a call. Go the website below for the number. If you've got someone you'd prefer to room with, let me know.

Which reminds me. I'd better, uhm, mention this little "offer" to my wife before anyone calls.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2007)

KingM said:


> Just give me a call. Go the website below for the number. If you've got someone you'd prefer to room with, let me know.
> 
> Which reminds me. I'd better, uhm, mention this little "offer" to my wife before anyone calls.



Nice. So what constitutes a full room? 2 people? If so, AZers should work it out amongst themselves to find a room partner and then have one call to reserve the room? What kind of lift ticket deals can you offer?

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Mar 14, 2007)

Since I already live there, just let me know where you'll be at and when, and I'll try to hook up with you all at the mountain.


----------



## Greg (Mar 21, 2007)

Bumpety bump bump.

Again, I'm probably MRG bound on Good Friday, April 6 if they can hold on with a decent amount of terrain. MRG just went to spring pricing and hours. Lift tickets are $29 and you can ski till 4:30 pm now!  

Keep an eye *here*. Josh Fox is pretty good at the longer range forecast. Hopefully the mountain holds on to a lot of snow and will have spring bumps galore!  Ride that original single one last time!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2007)

good friday is a floating holiday for me so i just have to squeeze this past the real boss, my wife.  put me down, as brian says, at 92.3654%.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm out.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 26, 2007)

I will be in the MRV from Thurs. night April 5 thru Sun. April 8. I'll be staying at my condo off the SB Access Road so I won't need lodging from the very generous KingM (this time).  Hopefully, I'll be able to ski with some AZers during this time, however.  I'm planning on hitting both MRG & LP that weekend.

Greg: Is the planned trip really from April 4 to 6 or will it extend into the weekend?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 26, 2007)

I am at the Glen on the 7th most likely and definitely the 8th if anyone is staying for the weekend.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> I will be in the MRV from Thurs. night April 5 thru Sun. April 8. I'll be staying at my condo off the SB Access Road so I won't need lodging from the very generous KingM (this time).  Hopefully, I'll be able to ski with some AZers during this time, however.  I'm planning on hitting both MRG & LP that weekend.
> 
> Greg: Is the planned trip really from April 4 to 6 or will it extend into the weekend?



I'm coming up the night of the 5th, skiing MRG on the 6th and heading home from there. Let me know where you'll be on the 6th.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm coming up the night of the 5th, skiing MRG on the 6th and heading home from there. Let me know where you'll be on the 6th.



At this point, I'm planning on hitting MRG on the 6th as well.  We should hook up for some turns, along with anyone else who will be there (2knees?).

Depending on conditions, I may also hit MRG on Sun 4/8 as this will be the last day of the MRG season & the last day of the original Single Chair.  I'd enjoy hooking up with Steve for a few runs that day.  Let's hope the conditions hold up well until then!


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> At this point, I'm planning on hitting MRG on the 6th as well.  We should hook up for some turns, along with anyone else who will be there (2knees?).



Absolutely! You probably know the mountain far better than us so it would be great to get shown around.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2007)

I know it's just accuweather and all but check out the forecast for April 5:

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/forecast2.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&zipcode=05673&metric=0

Powder day on the 6th? :-o One can dream, can't he?


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2007)

The NWS is mentioning something possibly for next Thursday too:



> .LONG TERM /SATURDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY/...
> LONG TERM FCST CONCERN WL BE TIMING AND EVOLUTION OF DEVELOPING
> MID/UPPER LVL TROF ACRS THE CENTRAL GREAT LAKES INTO THE NE CONUS
> LATE TUES INTO THURS...ALONG WITH THE ASSOCIATED SFC LOW TRACK.
> ...



Come on! Please!
     
:beer:


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds good.  While it still is a ways off, I'll be doing my snow dance.  As you know, there's nothing quite like fresh snow at MRG!


----------



## reefer (Mar 28, 2007)

*I'm in*

Don't jinx it bud....................... but I'm right with you on this one. I just called Michael (thanks KingM) to reserve my spot. I'll be at the Bush with my friend Chris in a blizzard on Thursday, then at Mad River Friday. That will probably be it, but I'll leave Saturday open for now. I must get down to Mt. Snow for Sunday however to close the hill for the year - tradition with the kids.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2007)

reefer said:


> Don't jinx it bud....................... but I'm right with you on this one. I just called Michael (thanks KingM) to reserve my spot. I'll be at the Bush with my friend Chris in a blizzard on Thursday, then at Mad River Friday.



Nice. It will be good to get to meet you reefer. Sort of a make up for Mount Snow. And again, as I posted in your other thread, your first ride up on the Single that day will most definitely look like this (4/1/2000):







It's going to rule it people!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey King M...sent you a PM..thanks


----------



## Greg (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, it looks like MRG is closed until Saturday so I guess we'll have to "settle" for Sugarbush on Friday...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2007)

Not to surprising to see them shut down for the mid-week. While skiing there on Saturday, I was pretty confident we would see this announcement and it makes a lot of sense. I will be back up for Saturday, hopefully we will have some snow this week to refreshen surfaces and fill in some of the holes. Single was ski on this past Saturday, can't beat that.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Not to surprising to see them shut down for the mid-week. While skiing there on Saturday, I was pretty confident we would see this announcement and it makes a lot of sense. I will be back up for Saturday, hopefully we will have some snow this week to refreshen surfaces and fill in some of the holes. Single was ski on this past Saturday, can't beat that.


Nice. I wonder if they'll reconsider opening on Friday seeing it's Good Friday and I assume many people have that off. Also, it's going to be a powder day, remember?


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2007)

Still holding out hope for a decent Friday:



> AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> 502 AM EDT MON APR 2 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## reefer (Apr 2, 2007)

*Here we go again...........*



Greg said:


> Nice. I wonder if they'll reconsider opening on Friday seeing it's Good Friday and I assume many people have that off. Also, it's going to be a powder day, remember?



We'll check that out and hope. But it looks like I may miss you again. Our plan B at this point is to do Killington Friday if MRG doesn't open. We will be at the Bush Thursday. 
Keith.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2007)

reefer said:


> We'll check that out and hope. But it looks like I may miss you again. Our plan B at this point is to do Killington Friday if MRG doesn't open. We will be at the Bush Thursday.
> Keith.



Keep us updated on Sugarbush conditions on Thursday if you can. I see Castlerock closed today so we really need one more dump to get the double spinning again...


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 2, 2007)

OK so let's do a roll call to see who will be in the MRV later this week/weekend.  I will be there Thurs night thru Sun afternoon so I'll have the opportunity to ski 3 days.  I'm thinking 2 days at MRG & 1 at Sugarbush but it will depend on conditions.  It sure would be great if MRG opened on Good Friday.

I believe Greg will be there for Friday & Riverc0il on Saturday.  Looks like Reefer will be there Thursday.  What about 2knees & MadPadraic?  Anyone else I'm missing?  And for the MRV locals (KingM, BushMogulMaster, ski_resort_observer & anyone else), who wants to meet-up for some Spring turns?

It's time to chime in here folks!


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> OK so let's do a roll call to see who will be in the MRV later this week/weekend.  I will be there Thurs night thru Sun afternoon so I'll have the opportunity to ski 3 days.  I'm thinking 2 days at MRG & 1 at Sugarbush but it will depend on conditions.  It sure would be great if MRG opened on Good Friday.
> 
> I believe Greg will be there for Friday & Riverc0il on Saturday.  Looks like Reefer will be there Thursday.  What about 2knees & MadPadraic?  Anyone else I'm missing?  And for the MRV locals (KingM, BushMogulMaster, ski_resort_observer & anyone else), who wants to meet-up for some Spring turns?
> 
> It's time to chime in here folks!



Roll call is a good idea. My friend Joe and I are staying at KingM's place Thursday night. If MRG reopens early, we will ski there on Good Friday, otherwise it's Sugarbush. Leaving for CT after skiing on Friday. 2knees is out; that I do know.

I have Cingular cell service and normally have good coverage all over the MRV, except right at MRG. PM me for my cell number.

The weather forecast is a very positive one right now.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2007)

We're in a ski house so we don't need a room, But count me and V in for skiing on Friday. Would be nice if MRG opens, I did want to check it out this year.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice. I wonder if they'll reconsider opening on Friday seeing it's Good Friday and I assume many people have that off. Also, it's going to be a powder day, remember?


You know... thanks for reminding me, I just remembered I have Friday off from work  Hmmmm....


----------



## Greg (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahem...



> Today: A slight chance of rain and snow showers before noon. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 39. South wind between 5 and 7 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.
> 
> Tonight: Showers likely, mainly after 2am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 33. South wind between 7 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## reefer (Apr 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Keep us updated on Sugarbush conditions on Thursday if you can. I see Castlerock closed today so we really need one more dump to get the double spinning again...



I'll definitely try to get on Michaels computer after sking Thursday with a report, but you may be on your way by then? Staying at the Inn Wednesday and Thursday night. So I'll make sure my cooler has plenty of cold ones when you arrive after that "white knuckle" drive. We should at least get to throw a couple down together. If you want to PM me your cell phone #  I'll try to give you a live report from the hill Thursday. Again, I will be at Sugarbush Thursday, that's a definite, and Killington Friday, unless MRG opens, and of course, always subject to change based on weather conditions....................love to ski the Bush with you guys Friday but it's an economical decision, like Killington is paid for. We're using vouchers on Thursday that I attained in a silent auction to benefit our ski club, Thanks Win for your support of the Worcester Ski Club, can't wait to ski the Bush again!


----------



## MadPadraic (Apr 3, 2007)

Something big and last minute came up for Thursday night. I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

*Sugarbush Friday Roll-call:*

Greg & Joe
madskier6

I'm still keeping MRG open as an option, but from what I hear Friday is unlikely unless they score a lot of snow the next few days. I also heard from good authority that reopening Castlerock on Saturday is not off the table; Friday is even a possibility with enough snow.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be at the Bush in the PM Friday.  I'll have to find you.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow...this is looks amazing, reminds me of a few years ago when the Sugarbush Triathalon was done in a raging blizzard. Really windy now and the rain has changed to a mix near the bottom of the Access Rd. No, I'm not at King's place :wink:

I just spoke to the mountain and it is snowing mid mountain and above. This could be really big. Yikes!


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I just spoke to the mountain and it is snowing mid mountain and above. This could be really big. Yikes!



The MRV has been really good to me this season.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

WSW!!!



> VTZ008-042245-
> /O.UPG.KBTV.WS.A.0006.070404T2000Z-070405T1400Z/
> /O.NEW.KBTV.WS.W.0006.070404T1800Z-070405T1000Z/
> WASHINGTON-
> ...



Bring back the 'Rock for Friday!!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2007)

Word!



			
				madriverglen.com said:
			
		

> Mad River Glen has temporarily suspended operations. We plan to re-open for one last weekend of skiing on Saturday, April 7th and Easter Sunday. It is currently snowing and the forecast is calling for 3" to 6" and potentially more for the higher elevations today and tonight. This should really help to make the last weekend a terrific one. *If we luck out and get a foot out of this we may open up on Friday.*


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Apr 5, 2007)

Things are looking good at the Bush (8" at the base of ME this morning)!  However, I don't think it's enough to bring back the Rock.  Regardless, conditions will be great, and I'll give you an update when I get off the mountain!

I wouldn't count on MRG opening tomorrow, but you can keep your eye on the website.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I wouldn't count on MRG opening tomorrow, but you can keep your eye on the website.



Looks like tomorrow is indeed the MRG reopening:



> Mad River Glen has temporarily suspended operations. However due to last nights snow fall we will re-open for skiing on Friday! We will remain open for for one last weekend of skiing and will close out our season on Sunday April 8th. We have picked up 7-9" of snow and it continues to snow.



I truly love Sugarbush, but I just have to give that Single one last ride so I'll be heading to MRG tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice. It will be good to get to meet you reefer. Sort of a make up for Mount Snow. And again, as I posted in your other thread, your first ride up on the Single that day will most definitely look like this (4/1/2000):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, well, well. This might very well be the view tomorrow morning, without the bluebird skies of course.


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 5, 2007)

Just checked the Sugarbush website & Castlerock is now open!  This should be a great weekend with the fresh snow, hitting MRG and the 'Rock!


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2007)

madskier6 said:


> Just checked the Sugarbush website & Castlerock is now open!  This should be a great weekend with the fresh snow, hitting MRG and the 'Rock!



Nice! Whoda thunk it?


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2007)

Joshua Fox updated his blog:

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



			
				Joshua Fox said:
			
		

> Snowfall has already totaled close to 10 inches as of midday Thursday and I am conservatively expecting an additional 1-2 feet by late Monday. *6-12 of these inches may very well fall by first tracks time on Friday.*



Tomorrow is going to RULE IT!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2007)

You knuckle heads talked me into it.  I'll be leaving early tomorrow morning for MRG.  I'll probably stay over somewhere Friday night and come home Saturday morning.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 6, 2007)

Totally worth the drive today, sorry I missed out on staying at the Golden Lion with you guys.  I had planned to stay over somewhere tonight, perhaps the Golden Lion, but I knew that if I stayed I would have a REALLY hard time going home tomorrow.  I was so amped up from the great day of skiing that I had no problem staying awake for the ride home so all is good.


----------



## reefer (Apr 7, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, well, well. This might very well be the view tomorrow morning, without the bluebird skies of course.



Greg this picture sucks, conditions were much better today!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 7, 2007)

reefer said:


> Greg this picture sucks, conditions were much better today!!!!!!!



Ha! Indeed! :lol:


----------

